

The Agile Disease [2008] - SandB0x
http://lukehalliwell.wordpress.com/2008/11/16/the-agile-disease

======
darkxanthos
The whole time he's discussing Scrum... A methodology that I don't believe
most of the consultants he called out even really endorse.

